# Who all has dropped there bow



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Whether out of the stand or just walken. I've only bumpped the alphamax but have came close. Well I guess I knocked the fire out of it when I was letting it down.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven;t dropped it out of my hand but once when I was hunting my bow was on the pull rope of my treeatdn and I was lowering it and at about 10 feet from the ground my pull rope snapped. But luckily it didn;t damage the bow or anything.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

i ran over my superhawk when it fell off my 4 wheeler and all that happened to the bow was a small chip in the paint. hoyt tough i guess


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I was playing with some releases at the shop one time and I was using an old JOAD bow for it. It was some old Browning youth bow with no set draw length (kind of like a Genesis, but not quite) and it kicked like a mule at the shot. Well I didn't have any kind of sling, and I normally shoot a Sentinel which just sits there at the shot. On my second shot the whole bow jumped out of my hands and I was lucky enough to catch the top of the riser before it hit the ground. lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

never dropped a bow, but i did run my old Bowtech over with the atv once, right after i killed my doe this year. it was dark and i went to get my dad from the house so i drove down and we drove back up the ridge and i layed my bow right next to my friends atv, *RIGHT ON THE TRAIL.* and we both ran it over... broke my sight and quiver... i had one more day to hunt so i stole my dads hha and quiver since he was done hunting cuz he alrieady shot his buck... and i came sooo close to shooting a buck that day.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine fell off of the stand in my ground blind once. But that's the closest I've gotten to dropping it haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

never dropped.. knock knock


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i dropped my am35 one time... dropped a friends diamond, but caught it before it fell

it happens, had the same thing happen with guns


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

had a bow stand at JOAD collapse and all the bows sitting on it hit the floor. Wasnt my bow but it was my sisters


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Had one of my bows on a stand behind my car in the garage...jumped in the car to back out, and ...heard this noise.

I jumped out, and saw the bow had hit the gravel driveway...put some nice nicks in the paint on the limbs.

I took it to the shop I bought it from, and they said it was just cosmetic...funny thing though...it gained 4 fps.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

spiker_01 said:


> Had one of my bows on a stand behind my car in the garage...jumped in the car to back out, and ...heard this noise.
> 
> I jumped out, and saw the bow had hit the gravel driveway...put some nice nicks in the paint on the limbs.
> 
> I took it to the shop I bought it from, and they said it was just cosmetic...funny thing though...it gained 4 fps.


Nice, maybe drop it a few more times, lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

NMYoungGun said:


> hoyt tough i guess


 don't guess. Yes or no question.:wink:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I dropped my longbow once or twice when I was learning to shoot instinctive.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

guilty on multiple occassions. its fallen out of my tree, fallen when i was pulling it up the tree, fallen out of my hand bc i wasnt usin a sling...just about every situation imaginable but they all still smoke x's lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Mathewsju said:


> guilty on multiple occassions. its fallen out of my tree, fallen when i was pulling it up the tree, fallen out of my hand bc i wasnt usin a sling...just about every situation imaginable but they all still smoke x's lol


nice way to put it josh!!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

ive been lucky that ive never for got a finger sling while shooting or anything. *knock on wood* now watch im gonna do it at practice tongiht hahah


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't use a sling at all .... would it have saved my am35.. nope, would it have saved the one that i caught... maybe


----------

